# Great dog attacks



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

There are probable 100 video clips in 8 minutes of long take downs and misses excellent stuff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QKf3Vhh0iWY

<object width="320" height="265"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QKf3Vhh0iWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QKf3Vhh0iWY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></embed></object>


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice, thanks for posting!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Good video. Been around for quite awhile.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

The dog at 1.57min is mine. It's A'Tim.


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

oldie but goodie


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> The dog at 1.57min is mine. It's A'Tim.


the still photo?


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

defently a oldie but goodie, one of my favorite videos to watch along with a few others. Especially like the still shot at 50 secs with the guy parrallel to the ground ( a favorite pic ).


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

Agreed harry that was one of my favorites too. I have never seen the video til now. Thanks for posting some pretty awesome dogs and decoys!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Oldie but goodie yes, check out UPSTATE K9, they have a few videos that have become my favorite with the editing and music!

http://www.youtube.com/user/upstatek9#p/u/4/kzNPEw_9P5Q


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> The dog at 1.57min is mine. It's A'Tim.


Hey Martine my dog is 4.53 on video demon


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i like this vid and have seen it before. some great stuff. the multi dog (i think its 4 mals) attack is awesome. I love when the big GSD just rips the sleeve off the trial helpers arm. whats with the random pics of the hyenas?


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

steve davis said:


> the still photo?


No, the one doing the NVBK attack where the decoy is on top of a podium. Normally the dog had to go through the tyre to get to the decoy, but Tim decided to take the shortest way & jump...
I'm glad he didn't get seriously hurt there... 
On the original video you can "hear" (I was filming) my distress when it happens and the relief when I saw he was ok :lol:


----------



## Rigel Lancero (Aug 22, 2007)

Martine Loots said:


> The dog at 1.57min is mine. It's A'Tim.


Is A'TIM of Dr. Andre is that dog too.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Martine Loots said:


> No, the one doing the NVBK attack where the decoy is on top of a podium. Normally the dog had to go through the tyre to get to the decoy, but Tim decided to take the shortest way & jump...
> I'm glad he didn't get seriously hurt there...
> On the original video you can "hear" (I was filming) my distress when it happens and the relief when I saw he was ok :lol:



is the original vid on YT?


----------



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> defently a oldie but goodie, one of my favorite videos to watch along with a few others. Especially like the still shot at 50 secs with the guy parrallel to the ground ( a favorite pic ).


 
3:22..that'd be my favorite part


----------



## David Stucenski (Mar 29, 2008)

steve davis said:


> 3:22..that'd be my favorite part


3:22 is impressive.......until you get a dog with some true civil aggression and turn your back on him and throw you hands in the air! Bad Decoy[-X If I was decoying some of our police dogs and this unfolded, the "pucker factor"would be kicking in. Unless you need some time off.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> is the original vid on YT?


Not at this moment. I have all the trial videos on my computer but problem is YT only allows 10min length and most of them are 15 to 20min.

But I'm working on it


----------

